# GCI TTTF with a dash of Midnight *** reno



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

Did a full Reno on 9/3 and threw down GCI TTTF. About a week or so later I added some Midnight *** after pregerminating the seeds. I'm following the reno plan and everything is working out so far. Only regret I have is I should have bought a bad of SPF30 instead of a 45 lb bag of GCI Cool Blue to fix bare spots in the next couple of weeks. Been water four times a day to keep ground moist. My concern is for fungus since I also water at night due to my sprinkler timer (orbit). Thoughts?


----------



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

Can't wait to see the results.
Is going to look great GCI has good TTTF.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I think you're fine with no fungicide I put it down when I over seed so the existing grass doesn't get a fungus because it's constantly damp.


----------



## TStees (Aug 14, 2021)

Looks to be coming along nicely!

Is your night time watering avoidable? Or does your timer prevent you from adjusting it? If the soil stays moist during the night you don't need be watering throughout. After germination you should be able to avoid it entirely.

Sometime before temps begin to drop in the evening you could run your last irrigation cycle and resume the following morning.

Depending which diseases you might be up against many fungicides have specific instruction as to when they can be applied post germination. First mow/2-3 leaf stage/etc. Might just keep a watchful eye and hope for the best but have a plan just in case. The cool season reno guide recommends propiconazole.

Out of curiosity, why the decision to buy additional varieties of seed? Wouldn't you rather fill your bare areas with the same grasses so they blend with the original seeding? If you want to incorporate the SPF30 you could overseed and spread it evenly another time.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Hes fine w that mix. The cool blue is there tttf w midnight added so should blend perfectly. For 2 weeks I would have thought to see tttf fuzz everywhere it usually germs well by then. I got a Reno going for cousin as favor I used gci tttf and kbg it's good seed. Post pics in another few days


----------



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

My Orbit timer goes off during the night too. I found that turning it off when I go to bed and turn it on in the morning works well.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

TStees said:


> Looks to be coming along nicely!
> 
> Is your night time watering avoidable?
> 
> Out of curiosity, why the decision to buy additional varieties of seed? Wouldn't you rather fill your bare areas with the same grasses so they blend with the original seeding? If you want to incorporate the SPF30 you could overseed and spread it evenly another time.


I have an orbit timer and options are limited to every 6 or 12 hours, or every 1, 2, 3 days…

I will probably wait till I add SPF30 until next year or so. I have a 45 lb bag of GCI Cool Blue to use. Hopefully the GCI mix and KBG I put down will thrive.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

jimmythegreek said:


> Hes fine w that mix. The cool blue is there tttf w midnight added so should blend perfectly. For 2 weeks I would have thought to see tttf fuzz everywhere it usually germs well by then.


I thought I would have more growth by now too. Unfortunately, It's the crappy soil here in Central NC. When I did my soil test it was highly acidic and low on macro and micronutrients. I tried to amend the soil as best as I could for this reno.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Gotcha. Tttf usuallybgets going pretty quick. I have same issues I've been top dressing with compost every fall amd it's really helped


----------



## deljaso (Oct 7, 2018)

What did you topdress with? It looks about like every reno I've done, where the seed comes up where it's covered well by peatmoss and barely comes up at all where there isn't a thick covering (thick enough to not see dirt).


----------



## Clamman (Sep 25, 2020)

Huh…I did a United Super Turf II/Superseed SS1000 blend about 3 weeks ago and it looks like a full lawn…
Shouldn't this be fully sprouted after two weeks?


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

deljaso said:


> What did you topdress with? It looks about like every reno I've done, where the seed comes up where it's covered well by peatmoss and barely comes up at all where there isn't a thick covering (thick enough to not see dirt).


I used peat moss for top dressing. Areas that weren't well covered have sparse growth. I'll give it another 2 weeks to drop some more seeds down.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

Clamman said:


> Huh…I did a United Super Turf II/Superseed SS1000 blend about 3 weeks ago and it looks like a full lawn…
> Shouldn't this be fully sprouted after two weeks?


I was hoping for more growth. I blame it on my 💩 soil that I am continuing to amend. Pic is my backyard pre- reno vs today.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is that fine sand? Where are you ? I just noticed the centipede in your profile.

How are you keeping the soil constantly moist?


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> Is that fine sand? Where are you ? I just noticed the centipede in your profile.
> 
> How are you keeping the soil constantly moist?


I'm in central NC. Backyard is a sand mixture. I dropped 1/2 in soil prior to doing the reno. I've been watering like a madman the last few weeks and used hydretain.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will need to do like 1min every hour during the day to keep it constantly moist. You can't let it dry between irrigation cycles. A mulch material will help you keep it moist too.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

Is that one tripod your only means of watering? Are you leaving it/moving it to the exact same spots every time you water? It looks like you've got multiple, roughly circular sections at even intervals where's there's little to no germination and I'm wondering if it's because your watering plan is missing those spots.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

Fraust said:


> Is that one tripod your only means of watering? Are you leaving it/moving it to the exact same spots every time you water? It looks like you've got multiple, roughly circular sections at even intervals where's there's little to no germination and I'm wondering if it's because your watering plan is missing those spots.


I left in place for the first week after germination. I am moving sprinkler around now to get best possible coverage .


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

1 month post seeding. GCI TTTF w/ Midnight KBG. The filled in with some GCI Cool Blue. What y'all think?


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

Impressive that this is ALREADY quite dark green.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks good to me. Have you fed it any nitrogen yet?


----------



## emsguy630 (Aug 8, 2021)

GCI cool blue TTTF/KBG. Seed went down 09/06… coming in real nice.. wish it was growing a bit faster, but also have soil issues as well which I'm trying to correct. Also have had below average night time temps.. :lol:


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Looking good. Can't wait to see this years results. Did you get rid of centipede that was in the back and if so how come? I will be doing something similar this year since I have wild Bermuda invading my centipede. Will kill off the centipede sections at a time and transplant plugs of Bermuda.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

Just a little update on my backyard. Applied some pgr today. I have some problem areas on the side of my house with a lot of thin and bare spots. Will address those areas come fall time.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

mre_man_76 said:


> Looking good. Can't wait to see this years results. Did you get rid of centipede that was in the back and if so how come? I will be doing something similar this year since I have wild Bermuda invading my centipede. Will kill off the centipede sections at a time and transplant plugs of Bermuda.


My front yard is centipede. My backyard is a blend of tttf and KBG.


----------

